# Rocky River fishing



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

The Metroparks have not updated their fishing report in two weeks and it seems to be a generic report anyway. Does anyone have info on what is being caught in the Rocky River and what lures/baits are being used. Headed their this week since it's the closest fishery to me to practice a bit before I take my son fishing for the first time.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

It's updated monthly in the summer.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

http://therockyriver.com/


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

sliver138 said:


> It's updated monthly in the summer.


Did not know that


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Do not rely on online reports. If you do you will miss whatever the reports were about. Get out there after them. if taking a kid for the first time, take em somewhere with a bobber and some wax worms let em catch a million gills


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Do not rely on online reports. If you do you will miss whatever the reports were about. Get out there after them. if taking a kid for the first time, take em somewhere with a bobber and some wax worms let em catch a million gills


I agree. Take them with a grain of salt. A month ago all of the Presque reports were saying nobody is catching smallmouth. I was hammering them. Now the reports say it's on fire and I am struggling, as well as most other guys I talk to.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Summer on the rocky means carp, creek chubs, suckers, some sunfish and resident smallmouth. Find a deep hole near trees and shade and throw out a hook, couple split shot and some dug worms. Depending on how old your kid is, roostertail spinners on ultra light gear is awesome for river smallies. I used to throw on some board shorts, flip flops and pack a back pack and walk the river all the time as a kid catching smallies from spot to spot in the summer in the rocky and black river. Also the rebel micro craw crankbaits are killer too. If your kid is little and a first timer, I would look at the many metropark ponds and go with the ol' bluegill rig. Bobber, hook, and piece of worm/bread/hotdog/waxworm/etc...


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I been hooking mainly large mouth and occasional rock bass in the East branch. Spinner baits and small suspending jerks. River LM are so much more fun to catch than lake bass, imo.

At a lake, small hook, rig the wax worm right (on shank above barb) and little man will catch 20 gills on the same worm.


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

CaptainFishpond said:


> I been hooking mainly large mouth and occasional rock bass in the East branch. Spinner baits and small suspending jerks. River LM are so much more fun to catch than lake bass, imo.
> 
> At a lake, small hook, rig the wax worm right (on shank above barb) and little man will catch 20 gills on the same worm.


I really appreciate this, been tough getting any insight from anyone.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah, it can be tough. Looks fishaholic have some really good info though.

I also agree with him on walking the river. Def the best way to find good spots.

Where about by the river are you? I might be able to give some insights on specific spots.


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

If you are near the Rocky river, you aren't far from Wallace lake in Berea. Wallace has a very safe fishing platform very near the concessions building and opposite the volleyball courts. You'll catch many sunfish family members (most on the small side, right at the platform) and a few small bass. It's a great place to take a young child to catch his first fish.


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Yeah, it can be tough. Looks fishaholic have some really good info though.
> 
> I also agree with him on walking the river. Def the best way to find good spots.
> 
> Where about by the river are you? I might be able to give some insights on specific spots.


The easiest access point for me is Cedar Point road. Obviously not a far from drive to go towards the lake if necessary. Also as for walking the river I spotted a couple smallmouth yesterday. Saw two near the first river crossing by the Rocky River Nature Center. Then saw one near this small pier by Puritas.


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Summer on the rocky means carp, creek chubs, suckers, some sunfish and resident smallmouth. Find a deep hole near trees and shade and throw out a hook, couple split shot and some dug worms. Depending on how old your kid is, roostertail spinners on ultra light gear is awesome for river smallies. I used to throw on some board shorts, flip flops and pack a back pack and walk the river all the time as a kid catching smallies from spot to spot in the summer in the rocky and black river. Also the rebel micro craw crankbaits are killer too. If your kid is little and a first timer, I would look at the many metropark ponds and go with the ol' bluegill rig. Bobber, hook, and piece of worm/bread/hotdog/waxworm/etc...


I somehow missed this, I really appreciate this. Thanks to CaptainFishpond for brining attention to your post


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

If you can see them, fish em. But they are also out there when you can't see them.

The East branch spots I hit are so shallow you wouldn't think there were any sizeable fish to catch, and I never see them.... Until they smash out of a hidden hole onto the bait.

I haven't had much luck personally downstream of where the East and West branch meet. But I haven't been to far north since steelhead fishing. Lots of guys are having luck on small mouth all along the river.

Try some of the hot spots... near the golf course, 480 bridge, marina, etc. This rain should have pushed some fish around (and I have the best luck a day after the rain when the water isn't to fast.)


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

CaptainFishpond said:


> If you can see them, fish em. But they are also out there when you can't see them.
> 
> The East branch spots I hit are so shallow you wouldn't think there were any sizeable fish to catch, and I never see them.... Until they smash out of a hidden hole onto the bait.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, I think I finally have a plan . . .


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Awesome. Let us know what you pull in when you get a chance to go out. 

Fyi. I had a double digit night on largemouth in the east branch tonight. They are feisty.


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Awesome. Let us know what you pull in when you get a chance to go out.
> 
> Fyi. I had a double digit night on largemouth in the east branch tonight. They are feisty.


I don't need GPS coordinates, but I'll ask where approximately. Near Cedar Point Road? Olmuted Falls? Lewis Road?


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh Parrothead said:


> I don't need GPS coordinates, but I'll ask where approximately. Near Cedar Point Road? Olmuted Falls? Lewis Road?



I'm happy to share. In berea across from Wallace lake near the waterfall. I'm always the only fishing there anyway so no worries. Look up music mound, behind that and all along the river.


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

CaptainFishpond said:


> I'm happy to share. In berea across from Wallace lake near the waterfall. I'm always the only fishing there anyway so no worries. Look up music mound, behind that and all along the river.


I genuinely appreciate this


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

Decided to take the day off and do some scouting with my rod and reel. Started about 50 feet north of the I 90 bridge. Hooked into God knows what relatively quickly on a 4 inch Green Pumpkin stick worm that I was floating on top of the water. Whatever it was it hit hard and started stripping line, tried to get it in but it got into rocks and no dice. Tried a couple things to free it but no go. Then after that nothing. Went south a little just north of Puritas in some current that broke and led to some deeper pools. Got a couple nibbles on a Yum Craw in Pumpkinseed but couldn't get them. Then that went cold. Switched to a tube, nothing. Tried a popper, nothing. Went to a 4ish inch Rapala floating minnow in silver/black and was getting hits but again couldn't set the hook on them. Actually had something come up over top of it and miss. Tried to let it sit and twitch it, but it was over. Heading back out tonight to the East branch of the RR. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

Well we got skunked today. Hit the East Branch of the RR near Mound, nothing. Moved over to Coe Lake and switched to Ultra Light spinning tackle for me and my son continued to use his Zebco spin cast combo. We used small hooks, bobbers, and cheese, bread, meat, etc. Son had a blast trying to catch the bluegill and sunfish from shore. He came so close to getting a couple, one actually broke the water on the hook but shook free. The bottom line he had fun and is ready to go back.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Bummer on the skunk. 

If you were with your son and daughter by the water fall under the bridge, I walked passed and said hello.

I moved south from there and hit got some largemouth on small jerk baits. Countless hits, but they were spooked. They were not as feisty as yesterday.


----------



## Oh Parrothead (Jun 15, 2017)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Bummer on the skunk.
> 
> If you were with your son and daughter by the water fall under the bridge, I walked passed and said hello.
> 
> I moved south from there and hit got some largemouth on small jerk baits. Countless hits, but they were spooked. They were not as feisty as yesterday.


Funny, you didn't say hello to us but we were right there. Guess we missed each other. You will be seeing his out there again. The river being right by Wallace and Coe is convenient.


----------

